# Environmental group sues 26 companies for false organic labeling of personal care pro



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Environmental group sues 26 companies for false organic labeling of personal care products by Nicole Parsons (NaturalNews) The center for Environmental Health based out of Oakland, California has sued the manufacturers of 26 personal care products that allegedly violate California’s organic labelling law that requires a product to be made up of at least 70% [...]

*Read More...*


----------

